# Looking for another one



## srbmsun (Nov 28, 2006)

If anyone knows of a young male in need of a good, loving home, please let me know. My wife and I are the proud keepers of Poppy (a 3 year old bitch), and Alfie (a 6 year old Great Dane). We have horses, chickens, ducks, and a loud-mouthed scrawny Siamese cat my wife adoringly refers to as "her boy".


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are in the UK, right? This is a list of UK rescue groups, hope they can help you.

*UK Golden Rescues

*
Eastern Counties Golden Retriever Welfare and Rescue
Ms S Ross, Harwich, Essex. Tel: 01255 886446

Golden Retriever Club of Northumbria Rescue
Mrs P Barnes (Co-ordinator), Darlington, Co Durham. Tel: 01325 485299
Mrs K Towers, Ponteland, Northumberland. Tel: 01661 824651

Golden Retriever Club of Scotland Rescue
Mr & Mrs E Fogg, Perth. Tel: 01738 624751
Mrs M McLaren, Perth. Tel: 01738 632 376

Golden Retriever Club of Wales Rescue
Mrs Carol Miles Tel: 01495 772960.

Midland Golden Retriever Club Rescue
Mrs M E Hathaway, Shifnal, Shropshire. Tel: 01952 850318

North West Golden Retriever Rescue
Mrs J Robinson, Chorley, Lancashire. Tel: 01257 262416

Southern Golden Retriever Rescue
Mrs G Robinson, Hawkhurst, Kent. Tel: 01580 752210
Mrs G Clark, Hildenborough, Tonbridge, Kent. Tel: 01732 838461
Rachel Clark, Meopham, Kent. Tel: 01474 815 486
Mr & Mrs J E Richardson, Horsham, West Sussex. Tel: 01403 263526
Mr P & Mrs P A Marchant, Croydon, Surrey. Tel: 0208 656 9563

South Western Golden Retriever Club Rescue
Mrs P Beauchamp, Kingsbridge, South Devon. Tel: 01548 561367
Mr R Dean, Kingsbridge, South Devon. Tel: 01548 856352
Angela House, Warminster, Wiltshire. Tel: 01985 844054

Irish Retriever Rescue
http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com/index.html
For Golden Retrievers, please contact Lorraine on 07956 686909 or email: [email protected]
For all other breeds, please contact [email protected] or [email protected]

Hampshire GR Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue, Portsmouth ~ Tel: 023 9232 1501


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

An excellent list of UK rescues. 

If you decide to go with the IRR (Irish Retriever Rescue) you will find them to be very friendly and helpful, they don't have many goldens (usually 4-6 max) at a time but will try and assist in what you are looking for. They have a beautiful young 2 year old boy in there at the moment, called Echo. He is the only male retriever at present. However they suggest him to live with a laid back female or no dogs at all as he loves all the attention. 

But if you fill in their adoption form and e-mail it to them, they can let you know in advance if they have any young males coming in so you get a slight headstart.

They also rehome all over the UK.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In the UK I don't know! You could contact various breeders asking about show prospects that didn't turn out, or if they know any other Golden folks with a dog in need. Word of mouth is a powerful thing in the dog world. I also found dogs all the time in the flyer online when I lived over there- even Salukis and other rare breeds- so give that a try. I cannot remember the link for the life of me. I've been back for five years... but google it


----------



## irene yates (12 mo ago)

Could any please let me know when a golden retriever comes up for rehoming Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

irene yates said:


> Could any please let me know when a golden retriever comes up for rehoming Thank you


Try contacting the UK Golden Retriever Club, they may know of a breeder looking to rehome a Golden. 
The UK GR Club may know of a GR Rescue as well.


----------

